# how to change tires



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok the tires i need to change are on my lgb forney.I have ordered some replacement traction tires for my lgb forney. Now i need some instructions on the replacing the old ones. Any help is appreciated. T/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifhanks


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

See if this helps ....  

http://www.nps.gov/stea/photosmultimedia/upload/changing_a_tire.pdf 

You may just have to scale it down a bit for something as small as a forney... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, I was gonna tell 'im to call "AAA".


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Let,s try this again i need to remove the old traction tires on my LGB GSCALE forney not a full size steam engine and no the aaa can,t help!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry... I wish I could help but I do not have any engines that have traction tires and have no idea how to replace them. I assume you speak of a rubber band type of thing. I could only caution to not stretch them too much when putting the new ones on.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Been awhile since I've done this ...and honest, I meant no disrespect above, but it's an interesting and related procedure on the "real thing" I thought might be an interesting parallel.... 

That said, it's been awhile since I did one of these, but if I recall, it works like this: 

1.) Removing the old tire is easy ... a screwdriver or knife blade can be worked under the edge of the tire, prying it up and ulitimately off the wheel. This will distort and or break the tire, but it's worn out and has no "second life" anyway, so this doesn't matter ... just don't be so forceful that you bend or gouge the wheel trying to get the tool underneath. 

2.) The new tire can then be slipped on with a little care, by starting in one point and then working outwards with the thumbs around the rim of the wheel until the whole thing is popped into place.... it has a little stretch in it, enough to slip over the wheel like a very tight rubber band. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Well so far this post has not helped much. What i need to know is the removel of the side rods and retaching them. Any helpful tips will be appreacted. Thanks for any help/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------

